# Who will beat Fedor?



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

I know Fedor has an MMA loss, or at least thats what sherdog's site says.
But he hasn't been beaten in Pride, who do you think will do it???


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

I am planning on going to Pride and moving up to heavyweight.
I have my sights set on Fedor, i believe it should be easy, he hasnt been tested with a true roundhouse to the face yet.


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

From what I understand, Fedor's loss wasn't really a loss.
It was said to be a No Contest due to an accidental cut, but it seemed like the organizers wanted to please the crowd and announced it as a TKO(cut).

What goes up has to eventually come down.
Fedor eventually WILL be beaten, although it might or might not be anytime soon.
The only people I see right now who have the potential to beating Fedor is Shogun and Mirko. But I believe Shogun has the better chance.

I believe that because once the first round passes, Mirko's strongest weapon, the LHK will slowly lose it's power since lifting the leg up so high with tremdous power takes out a lot in the gas tank.
It seems like Mirko rarely or never changes up his game plan. It's the usual striking and hurting the living hell out of his opponents. Once Mirko slowly begins to gas out with the LHK, Fedor will dominate once he notices it. Unless Mirko wises up and changes his game plan, the result will be the same as the first fight unless Mirko gets lucky and Fedor doesn't cover up right.
But, Fedors a smart smart bastard. Fedor's game plan will help him survive the first round and pretty much play the aggressor once Mirko's kick becomes slower and weaker in the next two rounds.
Shogun, IMO, is the smarter fighter compared to Mirko.

I always thought Sergei would be one, and ignored his loss to Alistar since he dislocated his shoulder from the takedown, but after seeing the fight with Aleksander, he sure doesn't seem ready for the Big Bro.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

is Fedor the older brother?
I know hes the smaller one, Aleksander is 6'6", madness.

I know everyone gets beaten, no matter who you are, someday, if you keep fighting, you will lose. Its just always a debate with my friends so i figured i would get some opinions


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

SilentFury said:


> From what I understand, Fedor's loss wasn't really a loss.
> It was said to be a No Contest due to an accidental cut, but it seemed like the organizers wanted to please the crowd and announced it as a TKO(cut).
> 
> What goes up has to eventually come down.
> ...



mirko has changed a bit, he sets up his kick a lot better than before.. he goes to mid section kick, then pops out the high kick every once in a while.. and he uses it a lot less than before, he wait for the fighter to get a little more tired(which might never happen to fedor).. 

i think nogueira will be the one to win against him(by decision), if Pride lets him yet another chance.. barnett could have a chance, but i dont think his striking is good enough to set up a good takedown(Fedor will be just waiting to sprawl, then take top position, and from there, no real chance for barnett..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

i don't see anybody beating Fedor. Atleast not for a long time.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

i dont think he will beat him but it would be fun to watch mark hunt fight fedor..id also like to see hunt and fujita


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

id say hunt or mirko would beat him, when mirko fougt fedor last time fedor really didnt do much...chuck norris would kick fedors ass


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol definetly not Coleman thats all i know. IF anyone its gotta be Cro Cop, but I still cant see that happening, he will probably just get taken down lots and lose a decision. But you never know I wanna see what Fedor is like after comin back from injury.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Didn't we already do this whole thread? It was " Other than CroCop"...


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

His little Bro Alexander (6'5") might have a shot in 2007, and don't forget ...there's one more brother who's just starting out and training.

I think I read somewhere that Fedor's mom doesn't want them to fight each other unless it's a title fight (they've done a lot of ***** together) -there are some vids on Youtube.

~Storm


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Split said:


> mirko has changed a bit, he sets up his kick a lot better than before.. he goes to mid section kick, then pops out the high kick every once in a while.. and he uses it a lot less than before, he wait for the fighter to get a little more tired(which might never happen to fedor)..
> 
> i think nogueira will be the one to win against him(by decision), if Pride lets him yet another chance.. barnett could have a chance, but i dont think his striking is good enough to set up a good takedown(Fedor will be just waiting to sprawl, then take top position, and from there, no real chance for barnett..


yeah he could catch fedor like he did with wanderlei and break fedors rib he could also use leg kicks just be carful fedor dosent take him down


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Mirko might have some good take down defence but Fedor can take down anyone. He is just really strong and overpowers them and always moves in when they are off balance (like when Mirko is thowing a kick). Mirko is the second best fighter in world but I cant see him beating fedor unless something has changed Fedors game since injury.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> it'd be cool if Aleksander would fight his own brother.


haha Aleksander is lucky that Fedor is his brother. He is the only one with a legitimate excuse to not have to get into the ring with Fedor and get beat up.
I would like to see this fight though. I cant see and situation wher Fedor would lose. you cant lose a fight to your younger brother.


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> it'd be cool if Aleksander would fight his own brother.


Imagine how awkward a family dinner would be after that.

Anywhos, I don't see Aleksander beating Fedor.

His ground game is an ant compared to Fedor and would get easily submitting. Seeing how Fedor is a kind and passionate S.O.B. to all of his opponents, and since Aleks is his own flesh and blood, Fedor will take his brother down and submit him without trying to causing too much harm to him.

But I wouldn't stay on my toes for this fight to happen anytime soon. There are much more vicious HW contenders in PRIDE that are ahead of Aleks.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

No one will beat Fedor. Not anytime soon anyway. But I think Mirko definatly has a better chance than Shogun.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

dont see fedor getting beat anytime soon


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

sylvia would **** em up, fedors a beast but his overated


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

haha ok............


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Conor said:


> sylvia would **** em up


Actually, Fedor would find a way to beat a big mofo like Sylvia.
Fedor fought Semmy Schilt, who is 6'11 compared to Sylvia who is 6'8.
And Semmy is known for his kickboxing. Just like Sylvia is known for his boxing.

Fedor is just too damn smart.
If he wasn't a fighter, he'd be a stratgest for the Russian Military.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Conor said:


> sylvia would **** em up, fedors a beast but his overated


OK. Fedor smashed Semmy Schilt, who is a better striker than Sylvia and has a legitimate takedown defense.
http://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/images/photo/1565_l.jpg
Insert Sylvia's face, though shortly it won't matter.

Anyway, Crocop is really the only fighter with even a decent chance. I think once Josh Barnett evolves a little bit and he starts to get a little quicker with his submission he'll have a shot at the title. He might be able to take it, but catching Fedor with a submission is like trying to..... well, it's pretty f***ing hard.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

Tim wouldnt stand a chance..only person i see having a chance to beat Fedor is Cro cop. There last fight was actually pretty close, and Mirko actualy gave Fedor a run for his money..now, Cro Cop is coming of the impressive wins at the OWGP..I believe it is the same Cro Cop we saw at OWGP, he could have a good chance of beating Fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

So far it has been impossible to put a sub on Fedor. As for Tim Sylivia fighting him thats just funny. I can think of other guys who have a way better chance than sylvia does (Cro Cop, Big Nog, Barnett) and I still cant see any of them beating him. He is just too strong and too smart. Fedor would Ground and Pound or Submit Syliva in the first round, probably within 3 minutes.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> How well do you think Tim would do in the Pride ring?..AhhahahAHAh pretty sh!tty performance if you ask me. He wont have the fence to rely on, and thats like fedors playground.....and im pretty sure if Fedor was invited to fight in UFC, he would dominate and use the fence as his advantage. it wont be anything new to him !


Ha HA well put. I dont think the Japanese would be as leanient with pants pooping in ring also, probably be a DQ. And Dana will never invite Fedor to fight there. He would make there division look like a bunch of girls.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> lmao true, Dana is suchhhh a ***** lol..can't wait till Pride comes to America . i dunno how good the rating will be but its a start. ahha


Yah man I am originally a UFC fan but once I got into pride I got hooked like a Hobo on crack. I wish this fight card had cro cop though if all the US fans go to see him Kick someone the **** out they would become instant pride fans.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah i respect pride fighters more. longer rounds. more brutal fighting style with the kicks/stomps. haha i can't believe why anybody would think sylvia has a chance with fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

cabby said:


> yeah i respect pride fighters more. longer rounds. more brutal fighting style with the kicks/stomps. haha i can't believe why anybody would think sylvia has a chance with fedor.


Ha ha i really cant figure it out either. Fedor is the best heavyweight in the world Sylvia is ranked 5th and this is only cause he is UFC champ. Otherwise he wouldnt be ranked so good.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd really like to see Barnett vs Fedor. I'd definitely pick Fedor to win, but I just like how their styles match up. It would also be a nice little revenge match since Barnett beat Aleks.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

You guy's are assuming that because Fedor is dominant against the washed up UFC rejects (Coleman, Goodridge, Randleman, Schilt, Kosaka, ect) and pro wrestlers (Nagata and Ogawa) that he usually fights in Pride that he will automatically dominate the current top UFC guy's like Sylvia and Arlovski.

With few exceptions almost all of his fights are against older guy's that were on serious losing streaks when they left the UFC or generally never amounted to anything in terms of wins while there or who shouldn't be competing for the title in the first place like the pro wrestlers.

Sylvia will certianly be one of if not his most serious test if they ever were to fight. 


Pogo


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> You guy's are assuming that because Fedor is dominant against the washed up UFC rejects (Coleman, Goodridge, Randleman, Schilt, Kosaka, ect) and pro wrestlers (Nagata and Ogawa) that he usually fights in Pride that he will automatically dominate the current top UFC guy's like Sylvia and Arlovski.
> 
> With few exceptions almost all of his fights are against older guy's that were on serious losing streaks when they left the UFC or generally never amounted to anything in terms of wins while there or who shouldn't be competing for the title in the first place like the pro wrestlers.
> 
> ...


I dont really think that at all. I think that Fedor is a really bad match up for Sylvia. Fedor has amazing takedowns and has proved he can take down really big guys (Schilt). And Tim Sylvia does not have very good takedown defence and gets caught in submissions very fast. He got submitted by arlovski like 10 seconds after he went down and Mir submitted him easily very fast. Fedor is one of the best submission fighters at heavyweight. I think that he would have no problem beating Sylvia. I think that Fedor vs Arlovski would be a much better fight because arlovski is a much more rounded fighter. I still cant see him winning though.


----------



## tasteestuff (Sep 16, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> You guy's are assuming that because Fedor is dominant against the washed up UFC rejects (Coleman, Goodridge, Randleman, Schilt, Kosaka, ect) and pro wrestlers (Nagata and Ogawa) that he usually fights in Pride that he will automatically dominate the current top UFC guy's like Sylvia and Arlovski.
> 
> With few exceptions almost all of his fights are against older guy's that were on serious losing streaks when they left the UFC or generally never amounted to anything in terms of wins while there or who shouldn't be competing for the title in the first place like the pro wrestlers.
> 
> ...


Huh?? No disrespect Pogo but WTF?? 

He pushed Cro Cop around and got whipped by his left kick, kept on pushing the action and beat him? Old and washed up fighters?? Few exceptions ?? I would never call Cro Cop an exception. What I mean is that if he can beat CC, he can beat any UFC fighters anytime. CC would beat Sylvia easy. Come on now...


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Your forgetting Mirko and two fights with Big Nog.
He pretty much made them bend over and take it hard.
Big Nog was the HW Champ before Fedor came to the scene.
And Mirko is......he's just plain scary..

I agree Fedor has dominated former UFC champs with losing streaks, but its not who he fights that has impressed me, but how the fights went and how Fedor ended up taking the belt home. I find it insane how he jumps back from a difficult situation.

First time I saw Fedor fight was against Randleman. If you tell me that fight wasn't impressive, you need to go swallow a knife.
Fedor was power slammed on the back of his neck, it should have knocked all the air out of him and sent him to sleep. But he pulled out a kimura seconds after being slammed.

His fight with Fujita was quiet impressive. He was rocked very hard and still managed to pull out a dominant win. It took him just seconds to recooperate and rock Fujita, then submit him when the chance came.

In all of Fedor's fights, he pretty much dominated EVERY fighter like they were at the same level. That includes Big Nog and Mirko.

Fedor's fight with Goodridge was just brutal.....I don't think Fedor even went into that fight 100%, maybe 45% or something.

Im not implying Fedor will dominate Sylvia or Arlovski, but im just pointing out why most people would favor him.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"Old and washed up fighters??"

Yes; Coleman, Randleman, Goodrigde, Kohsaka, ect are all either old and or washed up. They all left the UFC with big losing streaks. Fedor's record and rep was built up by beating the UFCs trash and rejects. Guy's at the very bottom who couldn't hack it anymore. Plus what, pro wrestlers like Nagata and Ogawa, please.

The fact that he was almost beaten by a wash up like Randlemen or pushed by Fujita and Goodrigde shows that he is not as good or invincable as some on here make him out to be. 

Randleman and Goodrigde were at the bottom of the barrel by time they left the UFC. Fujita was owned in a stand up fight by Ken freakin Shamrock for Christsake and would have gotten knocked out if Ken hadn't gassed and thrown in the towel.

I'm not saying that he is not a good fighter or doesn't have any skills or that he hasn't beaten a few good fighters but I'm saying he is not the unbeatable invincable monster some of you guy's think he is.


Pogo


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I dont really think that at all. I think that Fedor is a really bad match up for Sylvia. Fedor has amazing takedowns and has proved he can take down really big guys (Schilt). And Tim Sylvia does not have very good takedown defence and gets caught in submissions very fast. He got submitted by arlovski like 10 seconds after he went down and Mir submitted him easily very fast. Fedor is one of the best submission fighters at heavyweight. I think that he would have no problem beating Sylvia. * I think that Fedor vs Arlovski would be a much better fight because arlovski is a much more rounded fighter. I still cant see him winning though.*


Arlovski is a more of a well rounded fighter then Tim Sylvia, but Andre is also not the smartest fighter. He doesn't use his skills to his advantage like he could. I think Andre smartens up and comes into the fight with a smart game plan instead of just looking for a lucky punch, he can put up a good fight with Fedor.


----------



## Chuck Norris (Oct 7, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "Old and washed up fighters??"
> 
> Yes; Coleman, Randleman, Goodrigde, Kohsaka, ect are all either old and or washed up. They all left the UFC with big losing streaks. Fedor's record and rep was built up by beating the UFCs trash and rejects. Guy's at the very bottom who couldn't hack it anymore. Plus what, pro wrestlers like Nagata and Ogawa, please.
> 
> ...


LOL, your a fool. He's outsmarted and outfought everyone hes been put against, period.
In the world of MMA, the word almost means nothing. You say becuase Randleman almost beat him, and got pushed by Goodridge and fujita..he is beatable?
Well, Fujita, and Goodridge are very strong, large men..they can "push" pretty much anyone..and when it comes down to it, Fedor beat them.
How can you say Fedor isnt that great, then mention to us the people he has beat? It's foolish, the fact is..no one has legitimately beat him. (the Kohsaka was officially a NC, but there had to be a winner to continue in the tournament, so Kohsaka was given the win)
Fedor has proven he can take a punch, escape subs, defend takedowns, throw heavy punches and perform subs.
I dont see how anyone can beat him..unless Mirko fights Fedor again, and gets the decision.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Arlovski is a more of a well rounded fighter then Tim Sylvia, but Andre is also not the smartest fighter. He doesn't use his skills to his advantage like he could. I think Andre smartens up and comes into the fight with a smart game plan instead of just looking for a lucky punch, he can put up a good fight with Fedor.


Exactly but most of the time that guy doesnt show up. He has one hell of a punch but he cant expect for a wide open shot to come at him. He needs to rethink his game and use his other skills if he wants to start wining again.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> LOL, your a fool. He's outsmarted and outfought everyone hes been put against, period.
> In the world of MMA, the word almost means nothing. You say becuase Randleman almost beat him, and got pushed by Goodridge and fujita..he is beatable?
> Well, Fujita, and Goodridge are very strong, large men..they can "push" pretty much anyone..and when it comes down to it, Fedor beat them.
> How can you say Fedor isnt that great, then mention to us the people he has beat? It's foolish, the fact is..no one has legitimately beat him. (the Kohsaka was officially a NC, but there had to be a winner to continue in the tournament, so Kohsaka was given the win)
> ...


Exactly almost losing isnt losing. He has always recovered perfectly when got into trouble, and so far he has been unbeatable so I how can you say he is beatable when nobody has beat him and dont give me that Tim Sylvia crap because he has no chance against Fedor. Worst match up for Sylvia. I would however like to see him fight arlvoski when he is at the top of his game.


----------



## KillerInstinct (Oct 6, 2006)

Crocop is looking very very good lately ,maybe he'll give Fedor his first real loss.I could also see Josh Barnett defeating Fedor.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"He's outsmarted and outfought everyone hes been put against, period."


Yes and 90% of the time its against 3rd rate bottom of the ladder ex-UFC fighters (or none fighters as in the pro wrestlers) that are 6-10 years past their prime.

I'm sure he'll keep that unbeatable image with you guy's with his next fight against another washed up UFC reject in Mark "The Hammer" Coleman at the next PPV.

Maybe after that he can fight Tank Abbott who Pride has signed after he crapped out in the UFC with an 0-3 record in his comeback. Then when he beats him you can all say what a monster he is again. :laugh: 


Pogo


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Listen, I'm not saying he is not a good fighter or doesn't have any skill but he is not at the Godlike unbeatable levels that some of you guy's think he is.

To say that Sylvia has absolutly no chance against Fedor when a scrub like Randlman almost beat him is extremely foolish.


Pogo


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "He's outsmarted and outfought everyone hes been put against, period."
> 
> 
> Yes and 90% of the time its against 3rd rate bottom of the ladder ex-UFC fighters (or none fighters as in the pro wrestlers) that are 6-10 years past their prime.
> ...


what's your take on Anderson Silva who was mediocre in PRIDE and now the UFC #1 contender in the MW division?


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Listen, I'm not saying he is not a good fighter or doesn't have any skill but he is not at the Godlike unbeatable levels that some of you guy's think he is.
> 
> To say that Sylvia has absolutly no chance against Fedor when a scrub like Randlman almost beat him is extremely foolish.
> 
> ...


Randleman almost beat him? Fedor tapped him out in a minute and a half. Randleman did deliver a nice suplex, but losing in a minute and half isn't almost beating someone.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This is just ridiculous. This shouldnt even be an arguement. Who does Fedor have to fight to prove to you hes the best ever? He's fought pretty much everyone, but Barnett. What has Sylvia or Arlovski done to be on the same planet as Fedor? The UFC HW divison is a joke, and none of the fighter would have a chance at Fedor IMO. Though AA would present the biggest threat. If Cro Cop or Semmy couldn't KO Fedor, Tim Sylvia certainly isnt going to. The only chance Tim has is his famous poop in the pants technique and make Fedor throw up and forfeit.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"what's your take on Anderson Silva who was mediocre in PRIDE and now the UFC #1 contender in the MW division?"


I think its too soon. He should have one or two more wins in the UFC before he gets a shot.


"Randleman almost beat him? Fedor tapped him out in a minute and a half. Randleman did deliver a nice suplex, but losing in a minute and half isn't almost beating someone."

I was refering to that suplex. Fedor is lucky he didn't get his neck broken or knocked out from it. I'll give him credit for that, he is a tuff MF. That sub he pulled out there was nice too. But the fact that Randleman was able to get that on him (which he couldn't with Coutore or a rookie Liddell, both smaller than Fedor) shows he is not invincable like some on here make him out to be.


"Who does Fedor have to fight to prove to you hes the best ever?" 

I don't know but you don't become the best by beating washed up rejects from another organization. I see he is fighting Coleman again, another UFC reject who was on a losing streak when he left. He is like 10 years past his prime. 

"He's fought pretty much everyone"

And my entire point was that ALMOST all of the 'everyone' he's fought are either washouts that couldn't hack it in the UFC anymore (ala Coleman who he is fighting next) or pro wrestlers. 


Pogo


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "what's your take on Anderson Silva who was mediocre in PRIDE and now the UFC #1 contender in the MW division?"
> 
> 
> I think its too soon. He should have one or two more wins in the UFC before he gets a shot.
> ...


Jeez, this is one keyboard warrior who doesnt know when he's beat!


----------



## SilentFury (Oct 5, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I was refering to that suplex. Fedor is lucky he didn't get his neck broken or knocked out from it. I'll give him credit for that, he is a tuff MF. That sub he pulled out there was nice too. But the fact that Randleman was able to get that on him (which he couldn't with Coutore or a rookie Liddell, both smaller than Fedor) shows he is not invincable like some on here make him out to be.


You need to realize that ANYTHING can happen in a fight. Anyone could have been caught in a situation where he is rocked or slammed into an oblivion.
We know a fighter can fight, but Fedor has shown what he can do in a very very naughty bad sitatuation.

Ive never seen a fighter survive a bad slam like Randleman brought to the table, and I doubt that even if there ever was a fighter who got slammed bad as Fedor...submitted the slammer within seconds afterwards.
And the funny thing is, his skills and talent doesn't stop there.

Oh, and on another note..I want to see Borat speak like Borat.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

All Fedor fights is washed up guys from other orgnaizations? Ok, so I guess Nog and Cro Cop would fall into this category, who would absolutly kill anyone in the UFC. Semmy Schilt does too doesnt he? Your a ****in joke Pogo. Yeah he got suplexed but the fact it didnt phase him what so ever proves he a ****in cyborg you stupid mother ****in clown.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

I clearly said ALMOST all. And yeah he is a Cyborg. :laugh: 

asslicker you really are an ass for throwing a little fit when we are trying to have a good discussion here. 


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well maybe I wouldnt get so mad if you wouldnt continue to fail to acknowledge that Fedor has fought the best fighters in the world. Sure hes fought some washed up guys but hes also a very proven champion.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mirko Cro Cop is the only person in Pride that can beat Fedor.*


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Mirko Cro Cop is the only person in Pride that can beat Fedor.*


thats what ive been trying to say..


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

as far as im concerned ufcs heavyweight division is a piece of shit right now with that fatass tim sylvia and that ***** snowman or watever they would get crushed by fedor or crocop and maybe even a fighter "past his prime" mark coleman


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeff "The Snowman" Monson has like 14+ wins in a row, most by submission.

He's 2-1 against guys 6'4" and taller (Jeff is 5'9").
So, I guess if he could get Fedor on the ground, he's got a fair shot.

Jeff's pretty lethal on the ground, as evidenced by his* Abu Dhabi* wins.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

nog, who is one of the best BJJ guys fighting today couldn't get fedor in a submission. he actually spent both their fights getting pounded on his guard. moson catching fedor in a submission is a "out there" possibility. but hopefully he destroys sylvia :thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*beat Fedor?*

Well.....it won't be Mark Coleman that's for sure...lol...


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Fedor has one BS loss and he came right back and avenged it, the fight was a joke anyway, kinda like the second Vitor- Randy fight. Fedor is beatable but it is going to have to be either cro cop or a real good wrestler that can pound him out without getting submitted and i do not think that fighter exists in the heavyweight division right now


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kamikaze145 said:


> Fedor has one BS loss and he came right back and avenged it, the fight was a joke anyway, kinda like the second Vitor- Randy fight. Fedor is beatable but it is going to have to be either cro cop or a real good wrestler that can pound him out without getting submitted and i do not think that fighter exists in the heavyweight division right now


Yah and that only loss actaully should have been a No Contest because it was an illegal blow, they just needed there to be a winner because it was in a tournament.


----------



## Conor (Oct 6, 2006)

hey I got a great idea guys, how bout you all get off Fedors **** for a couple seconds and realize hes not unstoppable a lot of his wins are against mediocre fighters stop talkin about how he could ruin everyone in UFC untilhe actually comes over and fight AA or Sylvia, i think al lot of u guys really havnt even seen him fight once u just hear his name all over the forums and think ur a ****in MMA genious when u right FEDOR IS A CYBORG, YEAA PRIDE SHITS on the UFC. stop comparing sammy ****in shilt to Tim Sylvia too for christ sake.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Conor said:


> hey I got a great idea guys, how bout you all get off Fedors **** for a couple seconds and realize hes not unstoppable a lot of his wins are against mediocre fighters stop talkin about how he could ruin everyone in UFC untilhe actually comes over and fight AA or Sylvia, i think al lot of u guys really havnt even seen him fight once u just hear his name all over the forums and think ur a ****in MMA genious when u right FEDOR IS A CYBORG, YEAA PRIDE SHITS on the UFC. stop comparing sammy ****in shilt to Tim Sylvia too for christ sake.


Mediorcre fighters like Nog, Cro Cop, Sobral, Arona, Fujita, Schilt, Herring, etc? Look at Tim Sylvia's padded record. How many top 10 fighters has he beaten? Let's see, he's beaten an overrated Arlovski (9-5 record) and Ricco Rodriguez(top 5 at the time, not anymore). Other than that he hasn't beaten shit.

By the way, it's spelled genius not genious.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Conor said:


> hey I got a great idea guys, how bout you all get off Fedors **** for a couple seconds and realize hes not unstoppable a lot of his wins are against mediocre fighters stop talkin about how he could ruin everyone in UFC untilhe actually comes over and fight AA or Sylvia, i think al lot of u guys really havnt even seen him fight once u just hear his name all over the forums and think ur a ****in MMA genious when u right FEDOR IS A CYBORG, YEAA PRIDE SHITS on the UFC. stop comparing sammy ****in shilt to Tim Sylvia too for christ sake.


Your a ****in moron


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Your a ****in moron


agreed.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Conor said:


> hey I got a great idea guys, how bout you all get off Fedors **** for a couple seconds and realize hes not unstoppable a lot of his wins are against mediocre fighters stop talkin about how he could ruin everyone in UFC untilhe actually comes over and fight AA or Sylvia, i think al lot of u guys really havnt even seen him fight once u just hear his name all over the forums and think ur a ****in MMA genious when u right FEDOR IS A CYBORG, YEAA PRIDE SHITS on the UFC. stop comparing sammy ****in shilt to Tim Sylvia too for christ sake.


your right..we should stop comparing Tim Sylvia to "Sammy" Schilt (lol).
Tim is primarily a stand up fighter just like Semmy, but Semmy is a K1 champion, Tim only took up boxing to adapt to mma (he started out grappling)..his standup is lightyears away from Tim. And if you saw the fight you saw how Fedor dominated Semmy, but Semmy at least went all 3 rounds. If that was Tim, he wouldve got subbed, or KO'd in the first 5 mins.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Jeff "The Snowman" Monson has like 14+ wins in a row, most by submission.
> 
> He's 2-1 against guys 6'4" and taller (Jeff is 5'9").
> So, I guess if he could get Fedor on the ground, he's got a fair shot.
> ...


first off those 14+ wins in a row were against mostly no name *****es second his winning streek was mostly in no name events (only his last 3 fights were in the UFC)third size only matters so much look at mcgee hes like the worst fighter ive ever seen and hes wat like 6'11? the bottom line is though he does have a chance (very slim) he most likely would get crushed by fedor hell he'll prolly get ****ed up by sylvia


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> first off those 14+ wins in a row were against mostly no name *****es second his winning streek was mostly in no name events (only his last 3 fights were in the UFC)third size only matters so much look at mcgee hes like the worst fighter ive ever seen and hes wat like 6'11? the bottom line is though he does have a chance (very slim) he most likely would get crushed by fedor hell he'll prolly get ****ed up by sylvia


Personally I think Monson would have a better chance at beating Fedor than Sylvia would. Just cause Fedor is a real bad match up for Sylvia and Monson is a good wrestler and might be able to take Fedor down. He will still probably end up in a submission from Fedor though.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Conor said:


> hey I got a great idea guys, how bout you all get off Fedors **** for a couple seconds and realize hes not unstoppable a lot of his wins are against mediocre fighters stop talkin about how he could ruin everyone in UFC untilhe actually comes over and fight AA or Sylvia, i think al lot of u guys really havnt even seen him fight once u just hear his name all over the forums and think ur a ****in MMA genious when u right FEDOR IS A CYBORG, YEAA PRIDE SHITS on the UFC. stop comparing sammy ****in shilt to Tim Sylvia too for christ sake.



PRIDE wanted Tim for this Pay Per View in the states.
UFC's exuse was, he already had a title shot with Monson, I would LOVE, to see Tim and Fedor go


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Personally I think Monson would have a better chance at beating Fedor than Sylvia would. Just cause Fedor is a real bad match up for Sylvia and Monson is a good wrestler and might be able to take Fedor down. He will still probably end up in a submission from Fedor though.



arlovski has a far better shot at beating fedor then sylvia or monson...hopefully he gets his head together and comes back strong.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't think Tim would fight Fedor. He did say no just as jaymackz said. Fedor is just to damn tough for Tim. I can see Tim catching him with a few shots but Fedor would just bring him to the ground and pound on him till it was over. That is, after landing a few trademark blows to the melon And Arlovski's chin probably isn't good enough to last long with Fedor. It would be exciting till Fedor Catches him with a huge shot and AA would be out.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

i didn't say arlovski would win, just that he has a better chance then either sylvia or monson


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Didn't we already do this whole thread? It was " Other than CroCop"...



haha okay then NOBODY


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> After Tim said no, they made fun of him ...
> 
> Vid link:
> Tim Sylvia the scared Goof



Dana White Made Him Say No.. this was discussed already


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Plus...tim backed down himself and said no..lol



Oh did he really? lol.

I didn't know that part


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Oh did he really? lol.
> 
> I didn't know that part


yeah tim must've been scared


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> yeah tim must've been scared


*He is scared, and he sucks. Hope Monson beats his ass.*


----------



## corvettecarrillo (Jul 14, 2006)

Chuck Norris said:


> I am planning on going to Pride and moving up to heavyweight.
> I have my sights set on Fedor, i believe it should be easy, he hasnt been tested with a true roundhouse to the face yet.


 Chuck Norris is the Man!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think Monson will beat him, hopefully


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 14, 2006)

*Crocop Vs Fedor*

:thumbsup: Am i the only one that watched the 1st fedor and crocop fight properly???c'mon! fedor didnt do much to crocop!actually fedor was worse off than crocop! i have a lotta respect for fedor! but a second time crocop is gona take fedor!he proved in the open tournament and ran through his apponents!his training like a king and if he keeps it up his gona kill!shogun is good as well!!!one of my favourite fighters but his in middleweight,how can he fight sumone like fedor,who is THE heavy weight champ!(not for long)

Crocop already came out on top of punching and kicking exchanges but he rushed too much in the first fight and got caught and fedor ended up in his guard but the second time crocops gona make him feel his left straight and middle and high kicks!!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Terminator..good point...but at least you mentioned the 2 baddest MMA dudes in the world!..."Cro-cop is the man". Quinton Jackson.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Rulon Gardner?*

Since it seems that most agree on Cro-Cop but that topic is kind of boring. What do you all think of Rulon Gardner? If Couture is still training him and he gets some good boxing instruction, he will cause a lot of problems for Prides HW's, including Fedor.


----------

